# ASUS vs LENOVO



## RAM93 (Sep 25, 2015)

i have checked these 3 laptops

1.Asus ROG GL552JX DM087D Core I7 4720HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6" Full HD 4GB Graphics | eBay
2.Asus A550JX XX142D Core I7 4720HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6" HD 4GB Nvidia 950M Graphics | eBay
3.Buy Lenovo Y50-70 59-441908 15.6-inch Gaming Laptop (Core_i7_4710HQ/8GB/1TB/N15P-GX GDDR5 4G/), Black Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in

please suggest which to buy?
and whats the difference between lenovo one and the asus one (
i will upgrade the ram) ...also in between the asus's..

my previous thread is this
*www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbooks/194899-laptop-under40-45k.html
no one replied...plz give your reviews here on your experience of asus/lenovo laptops also of ebay shopping..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 25, 2015)

Fill the questionnaire.

Get Y50 with 960M under 80k.

Asus ROG GL552JX for 60k
Asus A550JX for 50k.

960M is worth it but check if any of them comes with IPS screen. Don't get the 860M version now.

Get any of Asus ones for your previous thread.


----------



## RAM93 (Sep 25, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Fill the questionnaire.
> 
> Get Y50 with 960M under 80k.
> 
> ...


Already filled bhai check my previous thread,mentioned in this thread as well.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 25, 2015)

ROG one has better HDD, looks better, extra slot for SSD, IPS anti glare 1080p screen compared to other ASUS one

Lenovo one has a disadvantage over ROG one due to TN display (price too). Updated Y50 might be released soon with IPS display & 960M


----------



## RAM93 (Sep 25, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> ROG one has better HDD, looks better, extra slot for SSD, IPS anti glare 1080p screen compared to other ASUS one
> 
> Lenovo one has a disadvantage over ROG one due to TN display (price too). Updated Y50 might be released soon with IPS display & 960M


I was thinking that as well..also one of my frnd has lenovo one..and its screen doesn't look good.. Can I replace the hdd with sdd in the Asus(non rog)... Also if you have any other laptop on your knowledge, plz tell


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 27, 2015)

RAM93 said:


> I was thinking that as well..also one of my frnd has lenovo one..and its screen doesn't look good.. Can I replace the hdd with sdd in the Asus(non rog)... Also if you have any other laptop on your knowledge, plz tell



Yeah, then you will have to use the HDD as an external one


----------



## $hadow (Sep 28, 2015)

Y50 is coming with TN panels.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 28, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Y50 is coming with TN panels.


They aren't going to learn right? Y50's declared price is 50k as per zauba. They're ripping off by not giving IPS screen for 80k budget.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> They aren't going to learn right? Y50's declared price is 50k as per zauba. They're ripping off by not giving IPS screen for 80k budget.



They will be charging high there are no seconds thoughts on that.
The reason is mainly MSI as they are selling high priced laptops, so lenovo is also thinking they could also sell them at that price range. ANd of late Z series is taking place of y series in lenovo lineup and they are slowly increasing the price of y series to a more upper segment.


----------



## Rohan Rathi (Sep 28, 2015)

ROG is your best bet. Though it has its cons.
-4 GB RAM
-DOS
-No gaming headset included
-Insane fingerprint magnet
-10k more for ROG brandname/mouse/bag 

If its a deal breaker get the A550JX, if you dont like DOS/4 gig ram/no headset/warranty risk get it from flipkart for 70k.


----------



## kamikaz (Sep 28, 2015)

what does an ips panel offer apart from wider viewing angle? TN panel has better latency compared to IPS, so it is advantageous in certain situations afaik
i havent seen any new tn or ips panel of late so i dont really know how would they look, my recent experience with a tn panel is with the one on sony w700b , which has a good viewing angle, its a tv still !


----------

